# Now I've seen everything!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There's a Jamaican saying - if it's egg, she's got to be in the red (the yolk)!! I think that suits Bonnie to a "T". When I'm on the computer, she'll first get on my lap, then jump from there to the keyboard drawer and right onto the top of the desk. Apparently being on my lap wasn't enough for her. 

I watched Dogs 101 tonight, and regarding Maltese, they said not to pamper too much. I don't think they saw this forum before filming that session...

[attachment=44843:Bonnie_on_desk.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That is too cute. Bonnie -- you know what's important (or what should be). You and ONLY YOU!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha awww! She's saying "I'm much more interesting than this computer, not to mention cuter." What a silly girl!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW :wub: I have a climber too - but Teddy likes to lie in a LAVISH fashion all over my keyboard , waving his whopping paws in my face  Sarah P.S Henry J is kissing her piccie :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Dec 6 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684371


> AWWW :wub: I have a climber too - but Teddy likes to lie in a LAVISH fashion all over my keyboard , waving his whopping paws in my face  Sarah P.S Henry J is kissing her piccie :wub:[/B]


Haha, Bonnie sometimes stops at the keyboard and lays on just the right spot to lock up the whole thing! Tell Henry James that Bonnie is kissing back! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Bon-Bon :wub: She's a pretty girl who knows what she wants


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a sweet pic of Miss Bonnie Marie - I like seeing pics of Miss Prissy Lips

umm Linda - ???

Whatcha drinking over there ?? white wine in your water bottle ???


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww, just look at the little diva!! She is so adorable, honestly!! I love what she is doing there in that pic!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Awwww...too cute :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda, sounds like Miss Bonnie wants ALL your time  gosh she is adorable :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing as Lena...what cha drinkin'? LOL
Cute pic and I see nothing spoiled about it. :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness if that isn't just the cutest picture ever!!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

That's adorable! Little Bonnie just needs to make sure that you pay 100% attention to her at ALL times!


QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 7 2008, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684376


> That's a sweet pic of Miss Bonnie Marie - I like seeing pics of Miss Prissy Lips
> 
> umm Linda - ???
> 
> Whatcha drinking over there ?? white wine in your water bottle ???[/B]



LOL I did a double-take too! I looked at sweet Bonnie's gorgeous little face, and then when ... whoah, what is THAT Linda is drinking! LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I bet Linda comes back as says its some type of herbal tea .... yeah, sure it is!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 6 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684376


> That's a sweet pic of Miss Bonnie Marie - I like seeing pics of Miss Prissy Lips
> 
> umm Linda - ???
> 
> Whatcha drinking over there ?? white wine in your water bottle ???[/B]


Haha, no, I'm a red winer. That's water with a little iced tea in it. No wine until after 10 (well, okay, after 5).
QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Dec 6 2008, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684377


> Awwwwwwwwww, just look at the little diva!! She is so adorable, honestly!! I love what she is doing there in that pic!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yes, Nanci, she is a diva, isn't she? Aren't they all!!
QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 6 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684385


> Linda, sounds like Miss Bonnie wants ALL your time  gosh she is adorable :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Paula!
QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 6 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684387


> I was wondering the same thing as Lena...what cha drinkin'? LOL
> Cute pic and *I see nothing spoiled about it*. :biggrin:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Neither does she, lol.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 6 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684398


> I bet Linda comes back as says its some type of *herbal tea* .... yeah, sure it is! [/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: You read my mind!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 7 2008, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684401


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 6 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684398





> I bet Linda comes back as says its some type of *herbal tea* .... yeah, sure it is! [/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: You read my mind!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

see, I know you drink red, but I had to play with ya!  

Actually, I would have been more creative, and said that was the water bottle that I used to water the indoor plants ... and it has fertiliser in it :HistericalSmiley: Thats what it looks like anyway!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

that bonnie is such a cutie pie. otis sends kisses!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's an adorable picture of Bonnie. I'm sure she is the center of attention. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Linda she is soooooo adorable :wub: She has that something something about her that just draws attention, she is precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Dec 6 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684410


> that bonnie is such a cutie pie. otis sends kisses!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Bonnie sends kisses right back!!

QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 6 2008, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684437


> That's an adorable picture of Bonnie. I'm sure she is the center of attention. :wub:[/B]


Yes she is - guilty as charged!

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 6 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684443


> Linda she is soooooo adorable :wub: She has that something something about her that just draws attention, she is precious :wub: :wub:[/B]


Aww, thanks Andrea!! I think so, too. :cloud9:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How did I miss this thread???? :brownbag: I've noticed that Miss Bonnie :wub: Marie goes WHERE she wants WHEN she wants! And why not? She is, after all, a princess. Bonbon :wub: says, "Why can't I do that, Mommy? I'm just as spoiled." Well,
almost...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 6 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684541


> How did I miss this thread???? :brownbag: I've noticed that Miss Bonnie :wub: Marie goes WHERE she wants WHEN she wants! And why not? She is, after all, a princess. Bonbon :wub: says, "Why can't I do that, Mommy? I'm just as spoiled." Well,
> almost...[/B]


Oh, Bonbon is just as spoiled!! But you're right - Bonnie Marie does go where she wants and when. She even wakes me up in the morning when she's hungry. Heaven forbid we could sleep another hour...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bonnie, beautiful YOU, you and Mr Wookie must be compairing notes. He will get into my lap and have my laptop moved almost off my lap. It seems he is not happy until it is tittering almost off my knees.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl Bonnie is.... :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a doll baby she is. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bonnie Marie, you are so pretty. I love this picture. Linda, next thing you know, Bonnie will be typing "get off the computer Mommie". So adorable!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, there's Miss Sugarlips :wub: . That's an adorable photo. How appropriate that she's so comfy there,she looks like she "owns" that spot.Kisses to sweet BonnieMarie. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hehe that photo is so cute. Murphy likes to lie up here on occasion too, as does Mill, but she is too big...lol.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

BOY HOWDY - I LOVE THAT BONNIE!! How absolutely adorable is that?! Miss Linda, that sassy-lipped girl would not use such a complex tactic unless it worked a charm! Oh ... and da Tater Tot sends kissies! :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hehe cute picture! :biggrin: Miss Bonnie so adorable! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 6 2008, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684360


> There's a Jamaican saying - if it's egg, she's got to be in the red (the yolk)!! I think that suits Bonnie to a "T". When I'm on the computer, she'll first get on my lap, then jump from there to the keyboard drawer and right onto the top of the desk. Apparently being on my lap wasn't enough for her.
> 
> I watched Dogs 101 tonight, and regarding Maltese, they said not to pamper too much. I don't think they saw this forum before filming that session...
> 
> [attachment=44843:Bonnie_on_desk.jpg][/B]



Oh my Gosh, how precious is that photo!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*bonnie is adorable. spoiled? spoiled? what's the meaning of that word? :blush: :blush: I think bonnie is just right and comfy there :wub: :thumbsup: *


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Linda, that is a great picture and Bonnie is absolutely adorable. I could hug her to pieces!!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Bonnie! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 6 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684549


> Bonnie, beautiful YOU, you and Mr Wookie must be compairing notes. He will get into my lap and have my laptop moved almost off my lap. It seems he is not happy until it is tittering almost off my knees.[/B]


Haha, the only difference is that Mr. Wookie is much tinier than Bonnie! I can hardly see the monitor when she's up there! :w00t: 

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 7 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684572


> Bonnie Marie, you are so pretty. I love this picture. Linda, *next thing you know, Bonnie will be typing "get off the computer Mommie".* So adorable!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That's a good one, Kerry! I wouldn't be surprised, either! Thanks, I love that picture, too.
QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 7 2008, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684574


> AWWW, there's Miss Sugarlips :wub: . That's an adorable photo. How appropriate that she's so comfy there,she looks like she "owns" that spot.Kisses to sweet BonnieMarie. :wub:[/B]


Oh, she does own the spot, Sue!! Smooches right back to you, Boo and Hannah. :smootch: 
QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 7 2008, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684583


> BOY HOWDY - I LOVE THAT BONNIE!! How absolutely adorable is that?! Miss Linda, that sassy-lipped girl would not use such a complex tactic unless it worked a charm! Oh ... and da Tater Tot sends kissies! :wub:[/B]


You know it works a charm, Heidi - she always gets what she wants!! Bonnie "sassy lips" sends kisses to sweet Tater Tot, too!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...Bonnie is cute! :wub: :wub: She says "Pay attention to ME mommy!" :tender:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What is it about our babies that they love to be right on top of the desk next to the computer......my keyboard is in a pull out drawer and not on my desktop or I would be in trouble!!!! Bonnie looks very content and happy right there with you!!!! ............and Linda, are you sure that is tea?????? LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 7 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685135


> What is it about our babies that they love to be right on top of the desk next to the computer......my keyboard is in a pull out drawer and not on my desktop or I would be in trouble!!!! Bonnie looks very content and happy right there with you!!!! ............and Linda, are you sure that is tea?????? LOL!!!!!![/B]


My keyboard is a pull out, too - that's her launch pad (or my lap is her launch pad)!! 

Yes, that's tea! My guilty pleasure is to drink my wine in crystal, the plastic is just for water and tea! :wine:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL - You guys all had your eye on Miss Linda's drink ... but the first thing I noticed (after Bonnie's gorgeous mug, that is) was the big wad o' CASH hanging out of Linda's wallet!!! BAM! Doing some holiday shopping, missy ann? Or were you headed to a strip club right after you finished your "tea"?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 6 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684360


> There's a Jamaican saying - if it's egg, she's got to be in the red (the yolk)!! I think that suits Bonnie to a "T". When I'm on the computer, she'll first get on my lap, then jump from there to the keyboard drawer and right onto the top of the desk. Apparently being on my lap wasn't enough for her.
> 
> I watched Dogs 101 tonight, and regarding Maltese, they said not to pamper too much. I don't think they saw this forum before filming that session...
> 
> [attachment=44843:Bonnie_on_desk.jpg][/B]


 :biggrin: Hey... quite your complaining. Rocky does the same thing... except Rocky is so freakin big the entire table stands on one end and dumps the computer on the floor... You just do not realize how good you have it!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685180


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 6 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684360





> There's a Jamaican saying - if it's egg, she's got to be in the red (the yolk)!! I think that suits Bonnie to a "T". When I'm on the computer, she'll first get on my lap, then jump from there to the keyboard drawer and right onto the top of the desk. Apparently being on my lap wasn't enough for her.
> 
> I watched Dogs 101 tonight, and regarding Maltese, they said not to pamper too much. I don't think they saw this forum before filming that session...
> 
> [attachment=44843:Bonnie_on_desk.jpg][/B]


 :biggrin: Hey... quite your complaining. Rocky does the same thing... except Rocky is so freakin big the entire table stands on one end and dumps the computer on the floor... You just do not realize how good you have it!!


[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: LMFAO - leave Rocky alone!! He's not big, he's muscular!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 7 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685166


> LOL - You guys all had your eye on Miss Linda's drink ... but the first thing I noticed (after Bonnie's gorgeous mug, that is) was the big wad o' CASH hanging out of Linda's wallet!!! BAM! Doing some holiday shopping, missy ann? Or were you headed to a strip club right after you finished your "tea"? [/B]


LOL - I know, Heidi! That picture actually tells a lot! My reading glasses, my "tea", my wad of singles ( :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ), the book I'm trying to read!! Guess I should crop my pictures first!!

And strip club? I haven't been to one since my 1997 trip to Charlotte! But boy, was it fun! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 6 2008, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684360


> There's a Jamaican saying - if it's egg, she's got to be in the red (the yolk)!! I think that suits Bonnie to a "T". When I'm on the computer, she'll first get on my lap, then jump from there to the keyboard drawer and right onto the top of the desk. Apparently being on my lap wasn't enough for her.
> 
> I watched Dogs 101 tonight, and regarding Maltese, they said not to pamper too much. I don't think they saw this forum before filming that session...
> 
> [attachment=44843:Bonnie_on_desk.jpg][/B]



Bonnie, honey.. that's right.. you lay where YOU want to lay when ya want to lay there! 
Hmmm see you checking out Spoiled Maltese...but no, honey that's not your biography!! but yes you qualify and don't you ever let your mommy forget it!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 7 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685166


> LOL - You guys all had your eye on Miss Linda's drink ... but the first thing I noticed (after Bonnie's gorgeous mug, that is) was the big wad o' CASH hanging out of Linda's wallet!!! BAM! Doing some holiday shopping, missy ann? Or were you headed to a strip club right after you finished your "tea"? [/B]



Heidi - I did see the wad of cash but I thought I'd attack the drink :w00t: 
The whole thing was like one of those "I Spy" books ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What is wrong with me, I never notice anything.....until Lina called attention to the glass and then Heidi had to mention the wad of cash!!!! I had to go back and look.....sure enough, there it was!!!! Hey Linda, you had fun in Charlotte~~~NC is a swinging town. Compared to New York, we are kinda sick!!!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Not spoil a Maltese???????????????????? Why have one then????? Darling picture!!!
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

that is too funny!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 7 2008, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685232


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 7 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685166





> LOL - You guys all had your eye on Miss Linda's drink ... but the first thing I noticed (after Bonnie's gorgeous mug, that is) was the big wad o' CASH hanging out of Linda's wallet!!! BAM! Doing some holiday shopping, missy ann? Or were you headed to a strip club right after you finished your "tea"? [/B]



Heidi - I did see the wad of cash but I thought I'd attack the drink :w00t: 
The whole thing was like one of those "I Spy" books ...
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685261


> What is wrong with me, I never notice anything.....until Lina called attention to the glass and then Heidi had to mention the wad of cash!!!! I had to go back and look.....sure enough, there it was!!!! Hey Linda, you had fun in *Charlotte~~~NC is a swinging town*. Compared to New York, we are kinda sick!!!!![/B]


Next picture I should do a "Where's Waldo" type of thing! (Actually, the next picture is coming soon - Bonnie with a topknot! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: ) 

Oh, I loved Charlotte! I was there for about 7 months for work. Stayed downtown at the Westin, went to some of the nearby neighborhoods/suburbs and had great meals! And a little dive take out for burgers, near the outskirts of downtown. And, can't forget The Double Door Inn for live music!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Bonnie knows that she needs to be the center of attention at all times!! That is what a princess is for :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, my precious Bonnie Wonnie :wub: 

No wonder she loves it up there. That's where the cash is!!

I honestly believe she's also using your credit cards, and ordering
on-line items.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685607


> Oh, my precious Bonnie Wonnie :wub:
> 
> No wonder she loves it up there. That's where the cash is!!
> 
> ...


Yup, those doggy pay for porn sites have been burning up the computer...(insert cheesy porn music here)
:hump: :hump: :hump: :hump: :hump:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I knew she was using the computer!! Way to go, pretty girl.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------

